# What are some things that you thought you would never be able to do, but you did?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

For me it's...
Working.
Driving.
Dating.
Going to a bar.
Being honest with my Family about my SA.
Doing things on my own like grocery shopping, getting insurance, setting up my own bank account, Buying a car. With out anyone's help.
Actively seeking out treatment for my SA.
Sex.
Going to a concert. 
Dancing in public with a girl.
Singing out loud in front of other people.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Danced front row at a concert


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Making an A (-) in a college math course. Ah, redemption.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Thinkerbell said:


> Making an A (-) in a college math course. Ah, redemption.


That's better than I have ever done in any math course :lol Math is the devil's work.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

well once sa destroyed my life i never thought id be able to go into public places but i do everyday. i thought i wouldnt ever work again but i do now. damn i wish my list was bigger but it will be someday


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jump the pro double at the BMX track in Pittsburgh.
Express my feelings to my friend.
Get a job. ( Just got to get another one now )
Ride with pro BMX riders.
Cuddle up and kiss a girl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Jump the pro double at the BMX track in Pittsburgh.
> Express my feelings to my friend.
> Get a job. ( Just got to get another one now )
> Ride with pro BMX riders.
> *Cuddle up and kiss a girl.*


As cheesy as that sounds, that just feels really good to do.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> As cheesy as that sounds, that just feels really good to do.


 I think it's an amazing feeling.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Finding a job
Finding a second job
Driving


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good post. No - great post. I need this right now.

Uhhmm working definitely. 
Having friends, even if it's rare that we hang out.
Going out to bars and clubs.
Speaking my mind.
Going back to school.
Talking about my anxiety, and generally being open about whatever enters my head.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Living on my own, making a living doing what I wanted to, going to meetups, wearing sunglasses, participating in chat rooms, texting, moving, making a friend, and keeping my plant alive.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

talking confidently about things I know about
talking to a therapist somewhat calmly
talking to people in general when I don't have a good reason to
getting where I want to be with games programming (a depression thing)
going places, doing normal adult things, by myself
spending money how I like (a general thing)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing, born a failer


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

Going places alone and actually enjoying it.
Talking to random strangers.
Sharing my dreams with people.
Moving out of state.
Wearing colorful clothes in public.
Asking for help and accepting it.
Being happy to be alive (life use to feel like a chore).
Looking in the mirror and liking what I see (the real me).


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Making a joke that everyone laughs at.
Playing the piano in front of strangers.
working on a film set.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Friday I went to a party, approached people, and drove home by myself!! Successful night..

I used to think I would never get a relationship, or move out. I did.

Pending: getting a job, drinking at a party, getting drunk, making new friends.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Driving, finishing school, getting a "real job," living on my own.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Going to the gym regularly, and _getting changed in the locker room_. Not hating my body (not quite up to _like_ yet, but definite improvement). It's the most tangible proof that my medication is working; with my anxiety it would have been impossible for me before.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

Getting my drivers license, working a full-time job, travelling alone.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Driving. Having a car.

Overcoming my acne for the most part.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

High kicks,

Hitting as fast as Ernie Reyes Jr. in The Rundown (I was amazed)

....


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Taking a Speech course.
Going to a concert in which I went crazy and head-banged over the crowd (well, I was drinking..) 
Asked people out for coffee at school and had conversations with them. 
Took a horse-back riding class.
Took a yoga class. 
Talked on the phone with someone I met online.
Went out to a bar. 

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Drive 
college
sex


----------



## Monaxos (Aug 5, 2012)

Getting a decent job and not having to rely on parents for anything.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> For me it's...
> Working.
> Driving.
> Dating.
> ...


Congratulations!! )) This is awesome.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Befriended a teacher and invited him to lunch
Went to a bar and sort of danced... was drunk obviously
Can drive without anxiety finally
Boogie boarding in the ocean
Wore bathing suit in public
Skydiving
Sex
Ingest drugs nasally
Made a dating profile and met two guys in person
Went on plane alone to meet someone
Rode a bike through a busy area


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

layitontheline said:


> Befriended a teacher and invited him to lunch
> Went to a bar and sort of danced... was drunk obviously
> Can drive without anxiety finally
> Boogie boarding in the ocean
> ...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhh I was worried someone would say something. I know it's not great but I see overcoming any barrier/fear as an achievement, even if it's not entirely healthy. I was really pleased. I'm a freak.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

layitontheline said:


> Ahhh I was worried someone would say something. I know it's not great but I see overcoming any barrier/fear as an achievement, even if it's not entirely healthy. I was really pleased. I'm a freak.


Just teasing. I don't care, a lot of people have done it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You don't care : ( I'll have to up my drug-ingesting methods to the next level.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

layitontheline said:


> You don't care : ( I'll have to up my drug-ingesting methods to the next level.


I hope your not talking about main lining. That's ripe territory for overdose if your not experienced.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I was kidding. But I have no intention to do IV. I hate needles.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Getting my license. 

Sharing very personal art.

Allowing family to hear me sing.

Going back to therapy and telling the complete truth.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Getting my massage license. 

Handing my card out to four people. 

Calling a place about a job interview and not beating myself up when he told me he didn't hire men. 

Going on two very causal dates

Picking up Karaoke as a hobby

Doing stand up comedy

Finding my own place twice

The list goes on and on. I am not cured but i am far from where i started.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

tjames said:


> Getting my massage license.
> 
> Handing my card out to four people.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Well I was kidding. But I have no intention to do IV. I hate needles.


heh i knew you were kindding. i like sniffing stuff too sometimes 0__o


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Going to a bar and actually dancing
Joining extracurricular groups in college even though I didn't know anyone
Establishing a freelance career that I enjoy
Going to therapy on my own, as opposed to being dragged in kicking and screaming.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Good question. Having a real relationship, going on holiday (by plane) on myself twice, going to school parties, graduating art college....we have to write down our best accomplishments and take pride in them. We can get strength from conquering our fears


----------

